# How to remove speedometer from a 1965 GTO



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

I just bought a 1965 GTO and need to remove the speedometer. It's almost like the rest stop has been broken off and the needle rest lower below the zero MPH mark.When I drive at around 40 MPH it says I am doing 30 MPH. I would like to send it out to get fixed.I assume the dash has to come out as I have also a padded dashboard.Any input to remove the dash would be great also. Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are correct. The dash has one hidden stud on the right side of the glove compartment, up under the dash. Other than that, it's phillips screws. Peter Serio on the performanceyears forums is the instrument guru for these cars. I highly recommend his services. Your speedo should indeed be at 0, not below it. So you do have an issue with it. The accuracy, once it's rebuilt, also relies on the correct drive gear in the transmission.


----------

